# Canadian products not available in the US? (and loving DA :) )



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

I really want to thank lolov for sending me some DA to try! My MEOS (that I bought used and were never very soft) are finally soft! YAY!! Hopefully it will last awhile so I won't have to worry about getting more for some time







I noticed it even softened up some of my other diaper items like my cpfs which I didn't think could get that soft...needless to say I am thrilled!!!

Now here is my question...

There seem to be so many cloth diaper related products available in the US only that I was wondering are there any similarly sought after products that are only available in Canada only?


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

smarties. shreddies and tim horton donuts, but those are only sort of diapering related


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Mmm.. Tim Hortons.... If only Canada were closer.....

Sorry - way OT I know, but it's breakfast time and I haven't eaten yet!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Poutine.

Drool.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
Poutine.

Drool.

Count me in on that one!!! I







poutine!!!

To answer the OP's question... I don't think there are any sought after diapering products available in Canada ONLY. But there are some canadian WAHMs that make sought after diapers... but they are available in the US too.

Nada


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

We have Tim Horton's here in Ohio now! Slowly but surely! YAY!


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

No smarties in the US? I never knew.

I've heard that Kinder Eggs aren't in the US...


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy (Feb 24, 2004)

I *think* ketchup chips are only available in Canada.... and Coffee Crisps







My uncle gets us to ship them to him in AZ. YUMMY!

Crystal


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

smarties? Really? I had no idea


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TOmomma*
smarties. shreddies and tim horton donuts, but those are only sort of diapering related









LOL! At Tim Hortons, Gosh I need a donut and a coffee.


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

OK, to get back on topic...









I've looked everywhere and can't find sportwash or RLR.

Having severe donut cravings....


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

we do not get the cool stuff the American mommys get. I have no idea why either because we are on the same continent and there are so many US stores up here in Canada it is not even funny. Canada has weird regulations on this and that and everything. Boogers!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Someone told me cheese whiz is only available in Canada?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porphy*
There seem to be so many cloth diaper related products available in the US only that I was wondering are there any similarly sought after products that are only available in Canada only?

mmmmmm..... Coffee Crisp


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Not really diaper related, but my understanding is that growth hormones (for dairy cattle use or people use) aren't allowed into Canada, or are more regulated, at any rate. It was back in HS biology that I learned about the cow thing, so that may be different now, and it was while looking for lanolin online that I saw shipping restriction information about the growth hormone thing. It was a US vitamin/supplement company, growth hormones were one of the restricted items, though I think it was OK with a Dr sig and some paperwork.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

smarties? Like the little candies? Coffee Crisps sound good - are they cookies? And what Poutine and shreddies? It canadian education day


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

We've got Cheese Whiz in the US...Smarties in Canada are different than in the US. Canadian smarties are kind of like M&M's (candy coated chocolate) whereas the ones in the US are the little fruity/tangy sugary things.

Back on topic...it was my understanding that cd'ing supplies were more readily available in Canada than the US. More brick and mortar stores carry supplies etc, than around here.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Smarties are like M&M's only better!!! Coffee Crisps are chocolate bars with layers of wafer, chocolate and coffe flavored cream (you can get other flavors too like French Vanilla and Mocha). Poutine is fries with melted cheese curds and poutine sauce (some places use gravy; I've also seen pizza poutine and some others I can't think of). Shreddies are little shredded wheat squares, less than an inch and really good and crunchy. Yumm, all this food talk is making me hungry!!!


----------



## gingerlane (May 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
Someone told me cheese whiz is only available in Canada?










Ah no. Cheese whiz is one of the poster child foods of the American white trash diet (Oh, I'm gonna make someone mad with that, aren't I?) Well, that's the cliche, anyway!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.canadaonly.ca/canadaonly.ca/market/cereals/ Wow, I didn't realize a lot of this was in Canada only!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwylde*
http://www.canadaonly.ca/canadaonly.ca/market/cereals/ Wow, I didn't realize a lot of this was in Canada only!

I think it's just all produced in CA. Because I have a box of corn pops sitting on my counter right now...unless your cornpops are different a la smaties


----------



## minicooper (May 7, 2003)

Off topic but the Toyota Echo Hatchback is only available in Canada









I totally hear you about the cool stuff available in the US! I bought my ultimate baby wrap in CT... and I know once I get to buy diapers I'll prolly be buying from some US mamas









From my limited experience buying fabric... to make diapers... we are very limited here in that department as well


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey! ANy chance you can get Heinz Curry Ketchup in Canada????? I buy a TON of it whenever we go overseas and have finally run out







You can't get that here in the good ol' USofA...

If anyone can get it and send it to me, I'dbe TOTALLY in your debt!!!

Lo


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

US corn pops are different than Canadian ones. Ask me how I know!!

I don't know of any Canadian diapering mamas that don't ship to the US. But both El Bee and Freshies dipes are Canadian, and let's not forget the new hyena bait: LuxeBaby.


----------



## minicooper (May 7, 2003)

How DO you know???? lmao


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

yes...do tell... and now I want some Coffee Crisps....those sound really really good.

I just went to www.canadiantreats.com and saw that they also have kitkats...what diff abt those and US kitkats?


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh no people! You're making me feel so homesick.








I'm not allowed out of the country right now. I really need INS to get a shift on so we can visit back home.

Things I have my mum send me because I can't get them here: Downy vanilla sheets, Laura Secord chocolate, VH sauce, Kraft peanut butter.

Tim Hortons sucks. I used to love them. Even relish coming home to them. But I'm ticked with them ever since they started defrosting doughnuts instead of baking them fresh every morning.
I miss poutine from a greasy chip truck. Thank the gods, I've found a place in Seattle that does FRESH cheese curds, so I can make poutine at home. But it's still not the same.

Oh, and the difference between Canadian chocolate bars and US chocolate bars is quality. The Canadian ones are less waxy. And British ones are less waxy than Canadian chocolate bars.

~Daednu


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

T
You know what's funny? Teddy Grahams in Canada are made by Christie, and in the US they're made by Nabisco. I know for a fact there was a Nabisco plant somewhere in the Niagara Falls area (don't know if that's still so)
What gives?!?
And get this! Gripe water, that you buy at Walmart for $2.97 a bottle, in the US you can find usually only at healt food stores for around $12! YIKES!

Oh, and if you're from Canada, and get further down into the states, DO NOT ask for a "pop" if you're out, and DO NOT say "Kraft Dinner"
.....man, I took a lot of abuse when I first moved!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*







T

Oh, and if you're from Canada, and get further down into the states, DO NOT ask for a "pop" if you're out, and DO NOT say "Kraft Dinner"
.....man, I took a lot of abuse when I first moved!

lol - i say pop so dont feel bad...what's a kraft dinner?


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

what's a kraft dinner?
Macaroni and cheese. I got made fun of that FOREVER!!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

I know that the Mountain Dew in Canada is caffeine free whereas the Mountain Dew in the states is loaded with the stuff. There is a Canadian law that says you cannot add caffeine to products unless it is part of the "recipe"...ie Cola can have caffeine because they always have but because Mountain Dew is a clear pop its not allowed...weird I think









My brother lives in Texas (we are in Northern Ontario). The last time he came up from Texas he brought a case of some sort of beans that are only available in the south for our neighbour (who is from Texas) and our neighbour bought him 3 cans of Tim Hortons coffee to bring home LOL! Both of them were so happy









Steph


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Are the US smarties like Canadian skittles?

Can you not get nutella in the US?

$3.99 for a Coffee Crisp! That's insane!

No Swedish Berries in the US? Poor guys!

ETA: These are all questions based on that canadian treats website, thanks for posting it!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
Macaroni and cheese. I got made fun of that FOREVER!!

LOL! I did not know Kraft Dinner was exclusive to Canada. When I lived in Germany they had Kraft Dinner! Go figure. LOL!


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

Can you not get nutella in the US?
You can in Pennsylvania for sure.
BUT YOU CAN"T GET TIM HORTONS COFFEE!!! I have to make my own coffee EVERYDAY. Man I miss home!
And then I get those TH mugs when I visit home, but the logo wears off after a short while. I'm not buying the mug to have a mug, I'm buying it for the logo! LOL


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy (Feb 24, 2004)

OMG Coffee Crisps are my favorite







And my little guy's fave is smarties (actually he gets a few I eat most of the box..lol.) There was a customer I had in the UK that I used to send chocolate to fairly frequently, she grew up here and really missed it. She since had to move back here, she said she couldn't do without our yummy treats! Lol









We do have quite a few brick and mortar type stores you can buy dipes at. Mostly the big brands like Kooshies, MotherEase, Bummis, that sort of thing, not really much WAHM stuff. Oh prefolds too.. stuff like that, nothing fancy... as far as I knew alot of the bigger brands are based out of Canada so that is why.. but now more companies are popping up in the US... of course I am no expert! But you can find Kooshies in major dept stores here for example. But I must say it sure is nice when you are starting out to be able to touch and feel different types of product in an actual shop... although I'd rather buy from a WAHM online anyday! Sorry for rambling..lol.

Crystal


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen*
Are the US smarties like Canadian skittles?

Can you not get nutella in the US?

$3.99 for a Coffee Crisp! That's insane!

No Swedish Berries in the US? Poor guys!

i dont know...what are canadian skittles. smartie are a sweet/sour hard candy. is nutella a spread in a brwn jar? i think ive seen that somewhere before. what's are swedish berries like? hmmm...we need to do a candy swap :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
You can in Pennsylvania for sure.
BUT YOU CAN"T GET TIM HORTONS COFFEE!!! I have to make my own coffee EVERYDAY. Man I miss home!
And then I get those TH mugs when I visit home, but the logo wears off after a short while. I'm not buying the mug to have a mug, I'm buying it for the logo! LOL

Hell, I miss the USA and I only vacationed there in Arizona. Man I would love to live in Phoenix!


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

When my in-laws first moved to the US they had us send them all sorts of things. Some sort of oatbran, I remember, and tea--they had to have Twinings English Breakfast, and said they couldn't find it in North Carolina. Well, we sent them Twinings English Breakfast for about a year, before I looked more closely at the box--can you guess where the Twinings we buy in Nova Scotia is packaged?? Yes, that's right--NORTH CAROLINA!!!!! they just weren't looking in the right grocery stores!!!









My sister in law has recently moved to Atlanta, and the biggest thing she misses is Miracle Whip. She claims that the Miracle Whip in the US is a different recipe. She even wrote to Kraft, and they confirmed this for her. I think she stocks up whenever someone visits from here!

Is that really true about Kraft Dinner? Is it really only in Canada? Anyone remember the Kids in the Hall KD skit (the one about feeding your tapeworms?)! I can't eat KD anymore!

Alison


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Hooodeoitodenday hoooodeoitondaaaaayo fattening up the tape worms!

Yup, you can't get Kraft Dinner in the US. And I can't bring myself to eat it here since it isn't called Kraft Dinner. *G*

~Daednu


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
i dont know...what are canadian skittles. smartie are a sweet/sour hard candy. is nutella a spread in a brwn jar? i think ive seen that somewhere before. what's are swedish berries like? hmmm...we need to do a candy swap :LOL

I just googled skittles , they are small fruit-flavoured candy, not hard candy but not very soft. They have an "s" printed on them.

Nutella is chocolate hazelnut spread. IME, the jar is clear, but yes, the spread is brown. It's like eating a ferrero rocher on toast! Yum.

Swedish berries are a soft candy, like a jujube or gummy candy, shaped like a raspberry.

Lol, a candy swap! I love shopping at this one dollar store near us, they get candies and treats that we don't usually see... Pocky sticks, and hazelnut wafer cookies (also a lot like a ferrero rocher chocolate, but flat like a cookie or square), things like that. It's like entering another world.... yes, I amuse easily....









Oh, I had forgotten about that KITH skit! Lol! The grossest food one I remember was the cream soup.... "Come eat some of my soup" "Hey, this is great, what is it?" "Oh, eat some more!" "Yeah, this is really tasty! What is it?" Etc... then... "I made it with my own [cut to black]." yick!


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

Is that really true about Kraft Dinner? Is it really only in Canada?
In the US the box says "Kraft", then underneath in big letters "macaroni and cheese" and underneath in little letters "dinner". It is here, except it's not called Kraft Dinner. It's called Mac and cheese.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Sudden flashbacks to memories of being laughed at when asking for a Corn Dog in Montreal...

Who came up w/ Pogo, anyway? :LOL


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Pogo? wow, i wouldve never in a million years known to call it anything but a corndog.


----------



## maisce (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi there guys,

Sorry to burst your bubble









You can't send candy or foodstuffs of any kind to the States anymore







The USFDA passed this regulation that requires you to pay like $40 to get it inspected as to prevent bioterrorism and it takes like a week! Now who is going to bother with that for a two dollar bag of candy?







The stupid part is that you can send homemade stuff-b/c apparently you can't cook up something dangerous in your kitchen but regulated manfacturers can!









STUPID!

I used to send all my American friends CDN chocolate and candies. CDN chocolate has a higher percentage of milk in it so it is MUCH more creamy. I tried an American Kit Kat and I had to spit it out-sorry but it was nasty!

The best CDN chocolate bar out there is Aero-sooooo yummy

That is high praise coming from me since I am Belgian-Canadian!







And we all know what Belgium is famous for!









Take care,
Anita


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Too funny!!! I lived in Canada until I was sixteen and now live in the States. I didn't know there was anything strange about Kraft Dinner - I knew just what you were talking about but I guess I call it mac and cheese now. I'm missing all my Canadian snacks. I love arrow bars and wine gums, ketchup chips... Oh, and US smarties aren't like Skittles. US smarties are those candies you get around Halloween time in a clear package. My husband always makes fun of things I say - runners for tennis shoes, garburator for garbage disposal...


----------



## minicooper (May 7, 2003)

Canada doesn't have David Sunflower seeds and let me tell you.... Spitz has nothing on David's - I'm a sunflower seed PRO lmao

oh and lmao my husband is very upset that Canada doesn't have Fruity Pebbles or Alphabet's with Marshmellow's???

lmao we - canada - don't have tivo - tho we are getting our own version of these just lately

now my husband is going off on how we have monopolized markets when it comes to phone and cable... one phone company and one cable company and one hydro company... we don't have a choice like y'all do









is it just me or is has this whole thread gone off on a tangent lmao a fun tangent tho


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep, look I started a tread that made 3 pages!!! So proud









Very interesting stuff, but here's something diaper related...I think you can only get Amaze here in Canada. It is a laundry additive that is mainly for cloth diapers and children's clothes. I believe many people who use a wet pail use Amaze in it, it's supposed to work well as a diaper soak.

(okay now back to candies and yummy things!)


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
And get this! Gripe water, that you buy at Walmart for $2.97 a bottle, in the US you can find usually only at health food stores for around $12! YIKES!

I make my own gripe water for pennies! It is the best & gas is gone fast! My friend from Brazil calls it miracle water, LOL!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porphy*
Yep, look I started a tread that made 3 pages!!! So proud









Very interesting stuff, but here's something diaper related...I think you can only get Amaze here in Canada. It is a laundry additive that is mainly for cloth diapers and children's clothes. I believe many people who use a wet pail use Amaze in it, it's supposed to work well as a diaper soak.

(okay now back to candies and yummy things!)

i think you're right. i use it on stainy diapers in the washer.

back to food...Canadian fast food (like McD's etc) is SIGNIFICANTLY different than American fast food (like a lot better quality). When we drove to NC two years ago in a hurry for a funeral, we ate some US fast food. I was 8 wks pregnant. I was SO ILL. That stuff is freaky.

They do have some Tim Horton's in Michigan now.
And as for the donut issue...we have Krispy Kreme here in Ontario to satisfy our fresh baked yearnings.

AS IF gripe water is $12 in the USA. My DS needed lots of that stuff. And it is like $3 here. there's a reversal for you!

Hey and I found a local store that sells a WAHM kind of diapers today!!!!! They're called bums-a-daisy.

I







living in Canada, but it is fun to visit the states.

Especially because you have Cracker Barrel (i think that's what it's called...or Country Barrel? A restaurant with great homestyle food, crafts...serves **** milk!)


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

AS IF gripe water is $12 in the USA.
What do you mean AS IF?


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
What do you mean AS IF?


I mean I can't believe it. I do believe it, i suppose it must be. It just shocks me. Esp. because most things cost a bunch more in Canada than they do in the US (although not so much anymore).

'Scuse the valley girl lingo


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

I mean I can't believe it. I do believe it, i suppose it must be. It just shocks me. Esp. because most things cost a bunch more in Canada than they do in the US (although not so much anymore).
LOL. I was thinking "_hey, I live here, I think I *know* what it costs_ "
But I gotcha









What kills me about the States is that no one really cares about hockey! Everything is about football - like I care to see men in tights.
I sooooooo miss Hockey night in Canada Saturday nights!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
LOL. I was thinking "_hey, I live here, I think I *know* what it costs_ "
But I gotcha









What kills me about the States is that no one really cares about hockey! Everything is about football - like I care to see men in tights.
I sooooooo miss Hockey night in Canada Saturday nights!!

Awww...that's sad...I guess I would miss it if it was gone! My DH is a Leafs wacko, so I get enough hockey. But given the choice, I'd watch hockey over football. And there is *nothing* like that HNIC music!! Da da da da daaa... I







Don Cherry, I think he is hilarious.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
What kills me about the States is that no one really cares about hockey! Everything is about football - like I care to see men in tights.
I sooooooo miss Hockey night in Canada Saturday nights!!

:LOL Dad is French Canadian - he always found a hockey game to watch.







He played in leagues in the States for years, too. B/c of that, it's the only sport I half-way care about!


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I *especially* miss Don Cherry!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
I *especially* miss Don Cherry!!


Imagine if Don Cherry designed a diaper....(just to keep this on topic)...can you say high rise?
It would be an interesting color combination.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

But Don Cherry might be gone next year, and then we're all out of luck! Hockey Night in Canada won't be the same!

I have some friends in the States who always want me to smuggle them orange Kit Kats. Apparently they can't get them there.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

Imagine if Don Cherry designed a diaper....(just to keep this on topic)...can you say high rise?








:


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

_Orange_ kit kats??


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen*
_Orange_ kit kats??

ditto on that...never heard of those.

They will never get rid of Don Cherry. Look at the stink that was made over Ron. He's great too, but you gotta have Don. Grapes is the man. The thing that gets me is, people who watch a lot of hockey are not *generally* the type of people who are offended by a guy like Don. I mean, guys drinking beer in a pub? Yeah they're not narrow minded/opinionated/say-whatever-comes-to mind type of guys. not at all.








I think it's like a Simon Cowell thing. A lot of what he says is true...people don't want to hear it...and so they say some really unnecessary things...not everything has to be PC.
Go leafs go!

I wonder what Don thinks about cloth diapering.


----------



## Janessa (Nov 19, 2001)

I want to go home




























this thread has made me so homesick.
Janessa


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Janessa*
I want to go home




























this thread has made me so homesick.
Janessa

We'll take you back!!!








We need more taxpayers...thanks to the Liberals.







.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen*
_Orange_ kit kats??

They are very yummy! I have only seen them at the closeout stores though.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes! Orange Kit Kats! You can find them in specialty candy stores. I think they might be British imports...they taste like those chocolate oranges. Yum.

I think some enterprising WAHM should design a Don Cherry tribute line of diapers! Can you imagine? Lots of plaid and garish colours.


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

Don Cherry dipes.







My hub would be in heaven. Something to thing about....

Please don't tell me Krispy Kremes are better than Tim's donuts. You could freeze a Tim's, defrost it, jump up and down on it and run it through the landfill and it would STILL be better than a KK!

Mmmmm shreddies. Like Life cereal only MUCH more backbone.

English chocolate chocolate rocks. So does South African. Maybe it's just the different taste. You poor Americans sure get the short end of the stick on that. I can't believe you can't send candy to the US! I'm ALWAYS sending smaries to my sis in Texas!

Having chocolate for breakfast as we speak...


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

If some kid in high school is gonna be doing an essay or research paper on Don Cherry, and he types that into google, and google picks up this thread, and OMG!! Poor kid is gonna go WTH?!??

This thread made me very homesick too. And I appologize to the OP for having part in the fact that this is totally off topic.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
LOL. I was thinking "_hey, I live here, I think I *know* what it costs_ "
But I gotcha









What kills me about the States is that no one really cares about hockey! Everything is about football - like I care to see men in tights.
I sooooooo miss Hockey night in Canada Saturday nights!!

I so love hocky! It is the ONLY sport I like. I wish we had enough cash for season passes for the family! BUt that would be $2300. YIKES!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Okay, Canucks...if you want to know what US Smarties are....they are "love tarts"...you know those little candies you get with the hearts on them and silly sayings like "be mine" or "you're cute"...etc...that is what Smarties are here.

And I sooooo agree with the chocolate thing. Chocolate here is powdery, and hershey's is the worst for that. Bite into a Kiss and it's powdery when you look at where you bit!

I will say, that Dove bars are lovely chocolate. But nothign at all like Cadbury's or Purdy's, mmmmmm.

Corn pops are sort of flat here, and they aren't very crunchy. In Canada they are perfectly round and they are very crunchy. They taste different. I had begged DH to get me some one day, he protested about buying me "junk cereal", then when he comes home I'm like "these don't look right...", LOL.

As for McDonald's, the McChicken is different here. Don't ask me why - they look the same, but they sure don't taste the same! The shakes are better though - I think back home they have some yogurt in them or something...the ones here seem creamier to me.

I used to be so upset as a kid that we couldn't get lucky charms, and all the marshmallow cereals they got in the US.









Some places in the US say "pop", others say "soda". It's a regional thing.

I get teased for calling an ATM a "bank machine", or asking if a store takes "Interac" (the canadian version of a debit card).


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piglet68*
Okay, Canucks...if you want to know what US Smarties are....they are "love tarts"...you know those little candies you get with the hearts on them and silly sayings like "be mine" or "you're cute"...etc...that is what Smarties are here.

Aaaaaah!

Quote:

I used to be so upset as a kid that we couldn't get lucky charms, and all the marshmallow cereals they got in the US.








We had lucky charms and I think alphabits with marshmallows in them when I was little....

Quote:

I get teased for calling an ATM a "bank machine", or asking if a store takes "Interac" (the canadian version of a debit card).
I remember getting looked at like I had two heads in a store in a mall in the US (quite a few years ago, when I was in HS) when I gave my bank card to pay.... The cashier directed me to the machine in the hall. I said, oh, you don't take it in the store, and she looked at me like I was crazy. I think we had them in the stores before they did in the US.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:

The cashier directed me to the machine in the hall. I said, oh, you don't take it in the store, and she looked at me like I was crazy. I think we had them in the stores before they did in the US.
Been there too!!

Quote:

hershey's is the worst
No way dude!! Hershey's rocks!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

It's true - I used to live in a border town and in the US they always were like, "Oh a credit card" and tried to run it thru. Um, no.
We don't have the marshmallow Alphabits anymore and it's so sad. When I was a kid we did.
The BIG difference between fast food chicken in Canada and the US is that in Canada it's always white meat. Not so in the US, in my experience.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

oh, i wish we had love tarts. Our heart candies here w/messages on them are NASTY. I don't know why they insist on putting them out every valentines b/c I can't imagine anyone eating them. My 5 yr old even refuses them.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

I just came up with something that you can't get in the US--diclectin! My SIL moved when she was preggo, and she had morning sickness (all day sickness to be exact) basically for nine months. She went to the doc down there when her diclectin was running out and he said "oh, you'd better ration those, you won't be getting them down here"! I mailed her the remainder of my prescription (I know, bad bad bad!).

Alison


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Where's the mommy who makes her own gripe water?
What's the recipe?


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
If some kid in high school is gonna be doing an essay or research paper on Don Cherry, and he types that into google, and google picks up this thread, and OMG!! Poor kid is gonna go WTH?!??
.

If some kid in high school is doing an essay on Don Cherry, s/he's got bigger problems than figuring out what we're about!


----------



## blondekids (May 19, 2004)

I think you can only get Ziploc vegetable bags in Canada. They used to have them in the US but took them off the shelves because of a "marketing" issues--- YEAH the vegetables last longer so the grocery stores don't sell out of them.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

My sister was just saying that there is no Cookie Crisp cereal in Canada.


----------

